# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker  zzKey Release Huawei Advanced Tool 2.4, now IMEI REPAIR is FREE, more models added

## mohamed73

*zzKey Release Huawei Advanced Tool 2.4, now IMEI REPAIR is FREE, more models added*  *Now many models repair IMEI are for free, amd more*  *AS WE PROMISED الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ],  WHEN WE MAKE POSSIBLE THE IMEI REPAIR PROCEDURE ON HUAWEI PHONES; AFTER  ANY TEAM RELEASED MODELS FOR FREE; ZZKEY WILL PUT THE SAME MODELS FOR FREE*    *Now if you think in Huawei you Mean zZ-KEY DONGLE... why??? - Huawei Android CDMA (Supported!) World FIRST
- Huawei Android Flashing (Supported!) World FIRST
- Huawei Android Tablet (Supported!) World FIRST
- Huawei Old Qualcomm (Supported!)
- Huawei Android (Supported!)
- Huawei Android New Security (Supported!)
- Huawei MTK (Supported!)
- Huawei Modems (Supported!)*   *What New:*
-------------- *-Huawei Phones Qcom added:* Ascend G301 - MTC VIVA (Direct Unlock, Read/Write Backup, Repair IMEI (World FIRST),Relock Phone, Restart Counters) Ascend G330 (Direct Unlock, Read/Write Backup, Repair IMEI (World FIRST),Relock Phone, Restart Counters) U8816 (Direct Unlock, Read/Write Backup, Repair IMEI (World FIRST),Relock Phone, Restart Counters) U8825 (Direct Unlock, Read/Write Backup, Repair IMEI (World FIRST),Relock Phone, Restart Counters)  - Huawei Ascend G300, U8665 fixed  *- Now FREE IMEI repair in zZKey for:* Ascend Y100 - U8185 *Ascend Y101 - U8186
Ascend Y210 - U8685D
U8100 - U8100-5 - U8100-7 - U8100-9 - IVY
U8110 - T-Mobile Pulse Mini - Pulse Mini - Selina - MTC Android - MegaFon spoofcard U8110
U8120 - Vodafone 845 - V845 - Joy
U8150 - Ideos - T-Mobile Comet
U8160 - Vodafone 858 Smart - MTC Mini - MTC 950
U8180 - Orange Stockholm - T-Mobile Rapport - Ideos X1 - Gaga - Smart Netphone 501 - Kyivstar Terra
U8220 - T-mobile Pulse - CHT8000
U8230 - TMN A1 - MegaFon U8230
U8300 - Ideos Chat
U8350 -  Boulder - Orange Barcelona - MTC Pro
U8500 - Ideos X2 - Beeline E300 - HiQQ - MTC Evo
U8510 - Ideos X3 - Blaze
U8600 - T-Mobile Move Balance - Telekom Move
U8650 - Sonic - Turkcell T20 - MTC 955 - Kyivstar Aqua
U8651S - Summit
U8651T - T-Mobile Prism - Astro - Talon
U8652 - ATT Fusion
U8660
U8661 - Sonic Plus
UM840*
-----------------------------   *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The change  IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective  of restablishing the original imei. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,  changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own  responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to misuse of this  software.*
-------------------------  *Here  Full List of all HUAWEI phones supported by our zZKey for ((Direct  Unlock, Read/Write Backup, Repair IMEI (World FIRST),Relock Phone,  Restart Counters, Flash) etc)* *858  / Astro / Ascend G300 / Ascend G301 / Ascend G330 / Ascend G312 /   Ascend G312 Q / Ascend G330D / Ascend G600 / Ascend P1 TD  / Ascend Y100  / Ascend Y101 / Ascend Y200 / Ascend Y201 / Ascend Y201 Pro / Ascend  Y210 / Ascend Y300 / Attica / ATT Fusion / Blaze / Boulder / Brio / CDMA  CM980 / CDMA  C8150 / CDMA C8511 / CDMA C8512 / Evolution / Evolution 2  / Fusion / Glory+ / G20 / G3501 /     G5010 / G5726 / G6005 / G6210 /  G6605  / G6608 / G6609 / G6620 / G6800 / G7002 / G7206 /      G7206c /  G7206E / G7206D / G7210 / G7510 / Gaga / Honor / Ideos / Ideos X1 /  Ideos X2 /   Ideos X3 / Ideos X5 / Ideos_X5_Pro / Impulse 4G / Koko /  MTC Viva / Orange Panama / Orange Stockholm / Pulse / Smart Netphone 501  / Sonic / Sonic Plus / TMN A1 / T9200 / U1250 / U1270 / U1280 /       U1290 / U2800 / U2801 / U2900 Nextel - Bario - Bit  / U3205 / U3220 /  U3300 / U3305 / U3307 /   U3311 / U3315 / U3315h /  U3317 / U5110 /   U5110e /  U5200 / U5300 / U6020 - Scribe / U6150 / U7300 / U7315 / U7510  / U7510s / U7515 / U7517 / U7519 / U7520 / U8100 / U8100-5 /U8100-7 /  U8100-9  / U8110 / U8120 / U8150 / U8150-B / U8160 / U8180 / U8185 /  U8186 / U8220 - CHT8000 / U8230 / U8230 - MegaFon  / U8230 U8300 / U8350  / U8500 / U8510 / U8510-1 / U8510_Ideos / U8650 / U8650-1 / U8651T /  U8652 / U8655 / U8660 / U8661 /  U8665 - ATT Fusion 2 /   U8666 / U8666E  / U8666N / U8680 / U8685D / U8730 / U8800 / U8800_Pro / U8815 / U8816 /  U8818 / U8820 / U8825 / U8825D / U8833 / U8860 / U8950D / U8950-51 /  U9100 / U9105 / U9120 / U9130 / UM840 / T-mobile Pulse / T-Mobile  myTouch - Phoenix / TMN A1 / T-Mobile myTouch Q - Buddy*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
-------------------------------- *SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SATISFACTORY USER REPORT*
1- @mobile_zone1 -> 10 FREE Credits
2- @kzafquiel -> 5 FREE Credits
3- @.:MASRSYSTEM:. -> 5 FREE Credits 
Please contact us  *You want free zZKey credits? Of course is your turn now, report success of Huawei module here, and you will be next winner!!!*
---------------------------------  *zZKey dongle update is required*   *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohmed™fouad

ميرسى  ميرسى  ميرسى  ميرسى  ميرسى  ميرسى  ميرسى  ميرسى  ميرسى  ميرسى  ميرسى  ميرسى  ميرسى  ميرسى

----------

